# Parking at Ebbsfleet



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

Has anybody parked a motorhome here over 2m high and then travelled on the train?
We are going to Brussels for the day and would quite like to sleep nearby.
Are there any good overnight stops or cl's very nearby? We are travelling up from Eastbourne.
I have phoned NCP at Ebbsfleet and they tell me I can park in their car park but not sleep!!!! how typical of this country.

Joyce


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Joyce

Are you members of the Caravan Club or Camping and Caravan Club See Below. I live about 5 Miles from Ebbsfleet and off the top of my head this is all I can think of. If I think of any wildcamping spots I will let you know. 

CCC CL - Speedgate Farm - Farningham. Call 01474 879109
to book

Manor Farm - Caravan Club CL

Mrs B Catchpole
Manor Farm
Marsh Road
Halling
Rochester
ME2 1DB
England

Telephone: 01634 240480
Opening Dates

Open all year

Electric Hook-Ups Open all year Dogs Allowed Suitable for Motorcaravans Public Transport Nearby (Within 1 Mile)
Certificated location details

1ac; pt sl; el pts; PTA; ducks, chickens & geese on site; open all yr; £8.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

There is a Caravan Club CL approx 4 miles south of Ebbfleet at Longfield, Dartford. Mr B Cherry 01474 706293.

Ron


----------



## 122280 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Parking Motorhomes at Ebbsfleet*

Kent has a very nice countryside, it is a shame there are not many National Parks nearby which allow caravans or motorhomes and camping??? The only carvan parks we could find where in Canterbury or Folkstone? Last weekend we went to Avignon , with our parents via Ebbsfleet, where they parked at the station and we stayed there for the night. We had arrived so late that I don't think anyone would have noticed. My Dad explained to us, that it does say that we could use the car parking to park a motorhome overnight at Ebbsfleet, so why not stay in it? We were asked to stay in the car park around back of the station, which you can see on the map, as the parking bays are bigger for motorhomes and mini buses. After Avignon we went on to Paris in France and the journey was so fast before we knew it we were back in Ebbsfleet car park  the motorhome and on our way back up North.


----------



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you all for your helpful replies. We haven't yet decided whether to risk taking the motorhome to the car park and "resting" before the train next morning or leaving home at the crack of dawn and use our car. Your replies will help with the decision, We go to Brussels in mid May.

Joyce


----------

